
Ask HN: Few days before new job. How to rest? - beczka
Yesterday I&#x27;ve finished a contract at old job (IT). I&#x27;m starting a new one in 5 days. 
Any advices how to rest effectively? Passively (in bed&#x2F;meditation&#x2F;doing nothing), actively (hiking, running, biking), mix of both? Reduce computers&#x2F;phones usage for the 5 days?
I have kids at home so I can&#x27;t run away for the time.
Sadly I don&#x27;t know how to rest and I&#x27;m a workaholic. I want to work on this too but to be honest I don&#x27;t know how to start.
======
mytailorisrich
A good rest starts by not stressing too much about how to rest. ;)

------
Khelavaster
Shed as many responsibilities as possible. Make the rest as high-quality as
you can, while you have the opportunity. Hard to suggest more without further
family context.

------
thinkingemote
Sepnd time with your family to do things which you won't be able to do later
on. Compared to the future you will look back on this time as rest.

------
elramon
I suggest you to read a good book, maybe one that talk about something you
personally like

------
dotcoma
Is there not an app for that?

Why don't you build one?

And then pitch 10 business angels! ;-)

~~~
elramon
HK, the place where everyone assume you are a programmer

